# looking for highspeed sync on a speedlight



## Alexander Dingley (Jul 21, 2016)

I'm looking for a Nikon compatibly speedlight plus a radio triggering solution that will work with highspeed sync and be relatively budget orientated (Im ok with spending more if its justified)


----------



## goooner (Jul 21, 2016)

I bought a SB800 for around 100 dollars, and I can use the pop up flash to trigger, the light falloff while using high speed sync is very strong though.


----------



## ronlane (Jul 21, 2016)

You might look at the Streaklight 360 from Adorama. It will do HSS and the radio trigger for that is very inexpensive. (Note: I did have issues with the Canon trigger for this. So I purchased the Phototix Odin radio triggers to fire my lights)


----------



## pixmedic (Jul 21, 2016)

Yongnuo.
YN568EX speedlights  and the YN622n triggers work great.
used them for years with no issues. both support HSS.


----------



## Braineack (Jul 21, 2016)

simply curious why you need HHS?

The YN622TX plus a YN622n can make almost any flash/strobe do quasi-HHS.


----------



## photoguy67 (Jul 21, 2016)

The yongnuo yn-685 has radio triggering built into it. Uses the yn-622n trigger system which supports hss.


----------



## Alexander Dingley (Jul 22, 2016)

Braineack said:


> simply curious why you need HHS?
> 
> The YN622TX plus a YN622n can make almost any flash/strobe do quasi-HHS.



I need the high speed sync for the type of headshot's I want to do, I know I could use a ND filter but I would prefer to have a HSS capable system if I ever have the need for it. Also I would prefer to be able to trigger easily with a radio signal.


----------

